# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Πειραιάς >  Eπιτέλους, το Pireas Wireless Network είναι πραγματικότητα !

## papashark

Mε 14 ολόκληρους κόμβους (οι 9 στο 10.80.18χ.χχχ & 10.80.19χ.χχχ), η βροχή μας ελλέησε και έκοψε τα αμαρτωλά μας λινκ προς τους παλιοαθηναίους, και μείναμε επιτέλους ένα καθαρό και αγνό δίκτυο μέχρι το Καραϊσκάκη (άντε και το βοηθητικό του Ρέντη).

τσσσσσσσσσσσσσσ  ::  

O ΒήταΠενηνταδίος (Β52) με τον Αγκίστρι (hook) έχουν χάσει το λινκ τους, ενώ ο Σμαραγδένιος (smarag) έχει χάσει όλο τον κόμβο. Από την άλλη τρίτη έξοδο, ο τρελόsteve δεν πάει στον SV1GFT μάλλον...

Ζωντανοί είμαστε οι ακόλουθοι Πειραιώτες :

hook
Stelios 1540
Papashark
Profitis
Foxer
Duck
Jstiva
Viper7gr
Vmanolis
Vassilis (Κερατσίνι, δικός μας)
SV1CDR (Πέραμα)

Μαζί μας οι εξείς αποστάτες άλλων περιοχών
pkou (αθήνα)
stevemad (νπ)
Spivak (Υμηττός)

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

αντε καντε κανα κοντινο λινκ  ::  
αντε βαλτε νεους κομβους στο κολπο...

 ::   ::   ::  για κυνηγηστε τους fireball & scorpion
να σας βγαλουν κανενα λινκ ακομα προς τα εξω  ::  
ηδη ο viper εκανε την αρχη μετα απο τοσο καιρο ακινησιας στον Πειραια

αν ο Κορυδαλλος εχει 2-3 λινκ και αλλα 2 η Νικαια,
Πειραιας & Ρεντης θα επρεπε να εχουν 7-8

----------


## vegos

Κι ο Νάσος it's alive  :: 

Aλλά δεν είναι linked με τους υπόλοιπους Πειραιώτες....

----------


## papashark

Πάντως τέτοια χάλια να ρίχνει μια βροχή και να κόβετε το μισό awmn δεν είχαν ξαναγίνει...

Να ζήσουν οι ιδιοκατασκευές feeders.....  ::

----------


## petzi

> Να ζήσουν οι ιδιοκατασκευές feeders.....


τα προφυλακτικα λιώνουν στη βροχή.....  ::

----------


## SCORPION

Προς ενημέρωση των λοιπών Πειραιωτών και λοιπών και κατόπιν "ισχυρής πίεσης" από mojiro  ::  

προχωρώ με αργά αλλά σταθερά βήματα σε εγκατάσταση ταρατσοpc
με εξέλιξη λίγο αργότερα σε AP.  ::  

Βρισκομαι στη φάση τελιώματος του κουτιού και συνεχίζω δυναμικά, μετά
την εξεταστική.
 ::

----------


## smarag

> O ΒήταΠενηνταδίος (Β52) με τον Αγκίστρι (hook) έχουν χάσει το λινκ τους, ενώ ο Σμαραγδένιος (smarag) έχει χάσει όλο τον κόμβο. Από την άλλη τρίτη έξοδο, ο τρελόsteve δεν πάει στον SV1GFT μάλλον...


Μια διευκρίνηση δεν έχασα τον κόμβο μου ολοκληρο απλά εσένα έχασα αλλα νομίζω οτι τώρα σε ξαναβρήκα.  ::

----------


## smarag

> Πάντως τέτοια χάλια να ρίχνει μια βροχή και να κόβετε το μισό awmn δεν είχαν ξαναγίνει...
> 
> Να ζήσουν οι ιδιοκατασκευές feeders.....


Πάνο για θυμίσου INTRACONNECT κάποτε...  ::

----------


## spirosco

Κριμα που δεν τα πηγαν καλα οι ιδιοκατασκευες στον Πειραια, αφου εδω χαμω μια χαρα πηγαν.

Μαλλον θα φταιει το θαλασσινο νερο. Πρεπει να προχωρησετε αμεσα σε μετατροπη του λιμανιου σε λιμνοθαλασσα,
η να τα περνατε με ενα στρωμα πολυεστερα (σαν τις βαρκες).

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Ρε παιδιά να δώσουν κανα link βοηθείας τα Νότια Νότια Προάστεια;

Εμείς δεν πέσαμε καθόλου!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## aangelis

Ο mojiro,petzi,xrisoula,jz,shadowcaster παλεύουν 1.5 χρόνο λινκ
με Πειραιά και έχουν φάει το κ*****ο της αρκούδας.

----------


## Cha0s

Ε, άλλη γλύκα έχουμε εμείς εδώ  ::   ::  

Θα είναι overseas τα λινκ με πειραιά  ::

----------


## sv1gfu

Ρε aangeli εμάς μας βγάλαν στην απέξω???? SV1GFT + SV1GFU + AANGELIS δεν πεσαν ουτε ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΛΕΠΤΟ!!!!! Για να κανουν και οι πειραιωτες Καμια προσπάθεια να πεσουν σε κανενα ALLWATHER KOMBO.

----------


## aangelis

Εγω γουστάρω το πανω κάτω.. έχει την χάρη του  ::

----------


## DVD_GR

> Εγω γουστάρω το πανω κάτω.. έχει την χάρη του


αν γινεται συνεχεια ειναι <<<μ@λ@κια>>> λοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοολ

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από aangelis
> 
> Εγω γουστάρω το πανω κάτω.. έχει την χάρη του 
> 
> 
> αν γινεται συνεχεια ειναι <<<μ@λ@κια>>> λοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοολ


Aναλόγος το πλαίσιο που λαμβάνει χώρα το γεγονός  ::   ::

----------


## mbjp

ταπερακι "Rubbermaid" με "30 years guarantee" παρακαλω! αερας, υγρασια, ηλιος, θαλασσα, βροχη & εν αναμονη για τα χιονια..  ::   :: 

εχω αρκετα καλη θεα σε Γλυψαδα/Αθηνα, αν μπορω να βοηθησω καπως...! (υπαρχει και dlink που καααθεται)

----------


## Cha0s

Γλυφάδα;

Παίζει να βλέπεις το Cha0s2-Bro (#3512);

Έχει χώρο για ένα if ακόμα ο κόμβος  ::

----------


## Cha0s

http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&subpage=pl ... height=250

http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&subpag ... height=250


Αν εξαιρέσεις τα 11km κατά τα άλλα έχουμε όλη την θάλασσα μπροστά μας  ::

----------


## mbjp

11km & dlink..για να δω..χμμ..νομιζω οτι θα χτυπησουμε το 1GBit *ανετα* !!  :: 
θα ηταν προτιμοτερο να ναυλωσουμε ενα καϊκι και να στελνουμε τα δεδομενα σε cd  :: 

edit: παραθετω και μια φωτο απο Π.Ηλια->Γλυφαδα
edit2: και μια 2η φωτο απο την αλλη πλευρα της ταρατσας

----------


## dti

Είναι *αμαρτία* να μην αξιοποιείται αυτή η θέα!  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Είναι *αμαρτία* να μην αξιοποιείται αυτή η θέα!


πιστεψε με αυτο ειναι το τελευταιο...
υπαρχουν 1002 ακομα που θα επρεπε να τα ορισουμε ως "αμαρτιες".....

----------


## papashark

Kαι εγώ έκανα αμαρτία τώρα, έφαγα ένα donuts manager's special, από το 89 είχα να φάω τέτοια γλύκα σε αγώνα μπάσκετ  ::

----------


## mbjp

> Είναι *αμαρτία* να μην αξιοποιείται αυτή η θέα!


εχω λαβει αφεση απο τον παπα-shark..!  ::

----------


## viper7gr

papashark πες του οτι εχω καλυτερη θεα για να μη μιλαμε για αμαρτιες.....

----------


## papashark

Mε τον πόνο μου παίζετε ?

Όση ώρα γράφατε, τα έβγαλα το νυχτερινό λινκ, και μάλιστα μακρινο  ::

----------


## viper7gr

οχι οχι πες του για τη θεα μου σε παρακαλω....
και ετοιμασου για το κωλοlink

----------


## papashark

Το πλαστικό να μου δώσεις (τώρα αύριο θα είμαι πνιγμένος γαμώτο), και βγάζω το 4ο λινκ από το σπίτι μου  ::

----------


## viper7gr

δε μπορω τωρα 
στισ 4 το πρωι αν γινετε ελα απο το σπιτι
θα σε περιμενουν και 2 ρωσιδες

----------


## papashark

ρωσίδες ?

Έρχομαι τώρα

----------


## smarag

> papashark πες του οτι εχω καλυτερη θεα για να μη μιλαμε για αμαρτιες.....


Είναι καλή η θέα που έχεις το είδα και εγώ, το καλό ειναι οτι βλέπεις και απο πέραμα.  ::

----------


## yian_ifaistos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από viper7gr
> 
> papashark πες του οτι εχω καλυτερη θεα για να μη μιλαμε για αμαρτιες.....
> 
> 
> Είναι καλή η θέα που έχεις το είδα και εγώ, το καλό ειναι οτι βλέπεις και απο πέραμα.






> Καλημέρα 
> Δυστυχώς δεν εξαρτάται από εμένα. 
> Ο κόμβος μου είναι UP εδώ και πολλούς μήνες μην πω χρόνια περιμένοντας ένα ΒΒ ....
> Υπομονή κάνε πιστεύω πως σύντομα θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα .
> Προτάσεις δεκτές .


Μιας και το θέμα με το Πέραμα είναι ζεστό όσοι έχουν θέα προς τα εκεί ας προχωρήσουν σε μια ουσιαστική κίνηση να βοηθήσουν επιτέλους ...

----------


## smarag

> Μιας και το θέμα με το Πέραμα είναι ζεστό όσοι έχουν θέα προς τα εκεί ας προχωρήσουν σε μια ουσιαστική κίνηση να βοηθήσουν επιτέλους ...


Σιγά σιγά όλα θα γίνουν.  ::

----------


## yian_ifaistos

> Σιγά σιγά όλα θα γίνουν.


Κάτι άρχισε να κουνιέται στον αέρα  ::

----------


## TASGAZ

το παρακάτω μήνυμα είναι προς τον papashark και τον mbjp για να δουν αν μπορώ να κάνω bblink μεταξύ τους

----------


## papashark

Ωραία μέρα για φώτο βρήκες βρε  ::   ::   ::  

Την ταράτσα μου την είδα πάντως.

Εκεί που τελείωνει η κεραμιδοσκεπή και κάνει σαν βέλος, δείχνει την ταράτσα μου, διακρίνονται και κάποια πιάτα από πάνω.

----------


## TASGAZ

> Ωραία μέρα για φώτο βρήκες βρε    
> 
> Την ταράτσα μου την είδα πάντως.
> 
> Εκεί που τελείωνει η κεραμιδοσκεπή και κάνει σαν βέλος, δείχνει την ταράτσα μου, διακρίνονται και κάποια πιάτα από πάνω.



Οκ συνεπώς μπορεί να βγεί bblink μεταξύ μας. Ποιά είναι τα επόμενα βήματα Πάνο για να υλοποιηθεί; (εξοπλισμός κλπ);

----------


## papashark

1) Καφές

2) Έξοδα

Εγώ θα πρέπει να βάλω ακόμα μία κεραία στην ταράτσα με μια καρτούλα, εσύ πρέπει να δεις τι θα κάνεις και τι λεφτά μπορείς να διαθέσεις.

Θα σου πρότεινα οτι είναι να κάνουμε, να γίνει σε 5 γίγα κατευθείαν, το οποίο σημαίνει ότι θες όλο τον εξοπλισμό από την αρχή (ευτυχώς τα παλιά όλο και κάποιος θα τα πάρει).

Φυσικά θα πρέπει να σχεδιάσεις κάτι που θα έχει και 2ο ΒΒ τουλάχιστον, ίσως προς Μοσχάτο, Καλλιθέα, Ν.Συρνη, Φάληρο, και πάει λέγοντας προς τα ανατολικά. Η' βέβαια και προς τα Δυτικά εφόσον βλεπεις. (ή και τα δύο  ::  )

----------


## TASGAZ

ok απότε απο βδομάδα να έχουμε μια συνάντηση αν και εσυ μπορείς βέβαια να τα πούμε απο κοντά

----------


## mbjp

tasgaz στα αριστερα σου ειμαι, αν μπορεις να βγαλεις καμμια πανοραμικη φωτογραφια για να δω καλυτερα (ή να ριξεις μια ματια στη δικη μου, στη 2η σελιδα αυτου του thread)
ας κανονισουμε καμμια συναντηση δια να αποφασισομεν  ::

----------


## TASGAZ

double post

----------


## TASGAZ

> tasgaz στα αριστερα σου ειμαι, αν μπορεις να βγαλεις καμμια πανοραμικη φωτογραφια για να δω καλυτερα (ή να ριξεις μια ματια στη δικη μου, στη 2η σελιδα αυτου του thread)
> ας κανονισουμε καμμια συναντηση δια να αποφασισομεν


Μιχαλη για κοίτα την φωτο και σημείωσέ μου που είσαι....

θέλω να κάνω bblink αλλά σε όλα τα scan που έχω κάνει μόνος μου και με τον viper7gr δεν βλέπω με καλό σήμα άλλους εκτός τον προφήτη και τον smarag

----------


## mbjp

ω μα εσυ εισαι διπλα!  :: 
στον κυκλο η ταρατσα μου, πισω απο το πιατο που δειχνει το βελος βρισκεται το δικο μου που κοιταει προς Προφητη.

----------


## papashark

χμ... πολύ ψηλά κοιτάει το πιάτο σου !

----------


## mbjp

> χμ... πολύ ψηλά κοιτάει το πιάτο σου !


ειπαμε, πισω απο το πιατο που δειχνει το βελος..αυτο ειναι το Nova του γείτονα και κοιταει προς φρεατυδα  ::

----------


## active

Λάθος κατηγορία. Το διορθώνω.

----------


## drf

> το παρακάτω μήνυμα είναι προς τον papashark και τον mbjp για να δουν αν μπορώ να κάνω bblink μεταξύ τους


άσχετο.. τέρμα Ζαννή πάνω δεν είσαι συ;  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από TASGAZ
> 
> το παρακάτω μήνυμα είναι προς τον papashark και τον mbjp για να δουν αν μπορώ να κάνω bblink μεταξύ τους
> 
> 
> άσχετο.. τέρμα Ζαννή πάνω δεν είσαι συ;


σχετικό... λινκ μαζί θα κάνουμε ?

Στείλε μου και την δνση σου με Pm να σου στήλω ένα "φάκελο"

----------


## drf

> σχετικό... λινκ μαζί θα κάνουμε ?


παίζει... μέσα στον 12 2Κ5 κάτι θα κάνω! μαζί θες να το κάνουμε ή προς αλλού από μένα; 

τι επιπλέον εξτρά χρειάζομαι;




> Στείλε μου και την δνση σου με Pm να σου στήλω ένα "φάκελο"


τι να μου στείλεις... κανόνισε έναν καφέ...  ::

----------


## smarag

Δεν κανονίζουμε κανένα ΖΕΣΤΟ meeting στο Flocafe στην ΖΕΑ???

Πανο ???

----------


## SpIdr

μέσα στο μυαλό μου είσαι ένα big meeting

----------


## papashark

χμ....

Για αύριο είναι νωρίς.

Τι λέτε για Πέμπτη βραδάκι ?  ::

----------


## smarag

> χμ....
> 
> Για αύριο είναι νωρίς.
> 
> Τι λέτε για Πέμπτη βραδάκι ?


Εγω μπορώ τωρα το θέμα ειναι να μπορούν και υπολοιπος κόσμος.

----------


## drf

> χμ....
> 
> Για αύριο είναι νωρίς.
> 
> Τι λέτε για Πέμπτη βραδάκι ?


to when it plays?????  ::

----------


## papashark

Εμεις πήγαμε, αλλά εσένα ούτε τηλέφωνο δεν σε πείραμε  ::   ::  

Άμα είναι να το κάνουμε Κυριακή αργά, αν και εμένα με βλέπω να την βγάζω στον alex-23

----------


## smarag

> Εμεις πήγαμε, αλλά εσένα ούτε τηλέφωνο δεν σε πείραμε   
> 
> Άμα είναι να το κάνουμε Κυριακή αργά, αν και εμένα με βλέπω να την βγάζω στον alex-23


Πω πω πω νεα links βλέπω. Πρόσεχε εκει πέρα για απο μια φωτογραφία που εχω δεί έχει πολύ μεγάλο ιστό μην χτυπήσεις.  ::

----------


## sotiris

O Πανος θα κανει τον δοκιμαστη, μολις στηθει το πυργακι, θα ανεβει πανω να το δοκιμασει....αυτο αρκει.  ::

----------


## smarag

> O Πανος θα κανει τον δοκιμαστη, μολις στηθει το πυργακι, θα ανεβει πανω να το δοκιμασει....αυτο αρκει.


κακίες  ::   ::

----------


## drf

> Εμεις πήγαμε, αλλά εσένα ούτε τηλέφωνο δεν σε πείραμε   
> 
> Άμα είναι να το κάνουμε Κυριακή αργά, αν και εμένα με βλέπω να την βγάζω στον alex-23


  ::  

monday late please...  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Εμεις πήγαμε, αλλά εσένα ούτε τηλέφωνο δεν σε πείραμε   
> 
> Άμα είναι να το κάνουμε Κυριακή αργά, αν και εμένα με βλέπω να την βγάζω στον alex-23
> 
> 
>   
> 
> monday late please...


monday doesn't exist for papashark..

Tετάρτη θες ?

----------


## drf

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από drf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...


Τετάρτη impossible... lets say for Τρίτη...  ::

----------


## papashark

Τρίτη έχω δουλειά.

Πέμπτη ?

----------


## drf

θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω το cyberfreak για τη βοήθειά του στο setup/install του debian μου!  ::

----------


## CybeRNerO

Ειμαι καινουργιος και θελω να μπω στο δυκτιο.μενω λιγο πιο πανω απο το ΑΡ του στελιου(που απο οτι βλεπω αποσυνδεθηκε).Αν μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε να το στησω θα ηταν μεγαλη ανακουφιση για μενα.

----------

